# TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB RECRUITING



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

TECHNIQUES IS NOW LOOKING FOR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS, WE ARE LOOKING FOR GOOD COOL PEOPLE TO REP THE TECHNIQUES PLAQUE,IF INTERESTED HIT ME BACK, TECHNIQUES IS AN OG CAR CLUB EST. IN 1972 SO IF YOU WANT TO BE DOWN WITH AN OG CLUB AND ARE WILLING TO BE DOWN FOR A LIFE TERM WITH US YOU FOUND YOUR CLUB, WE DONT WANT NO CLUB HOPPERS,WE HAVE CHPTR. IN L.A,PALMDALE,S.F.V,I.E,TEXAS,ARIZONA,NORTH CAROLINA,JAPAN OR MAYBE A NEW ONE DEPENDS WHERE YOU ARE PLEASE NO HATING GUYS THAT SHIT IS STUPID I HAVE LOVE FOR ALL CLUB REPIN THE LOWRIDER LIFE~STYLE THANKS BENNY PREZ. BIKE CLUB :nicoderm:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 26 2008, 05:00 PM~10036547
> *TECHNIQUES IS NOW LOOKING FOR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS, WE ARE LOOKING FOR GOOD COOL PEOPLE TO REP THE TECHNIQUES PLAQUE,IF INTERESTED HIT ME BACK, TECHNIQUES IS AN OG CAR CLUB EST. IN 1972 SO IF YOU WANT TO BE DOWN WITH AN OG CLUB AND ARE WILLING TO BE DOWN FOR A LIFE TERM WITH US YOU FOUND YOUR CLUB, WE DONT WANT NO CLUB HOPPERS,WE HAVE CHPTR. IN L.A,PALMDALE,S.F.V,I.E,TEXAS,ARIZONA,NORTH CAROLINA,JAPAN  OR MAYBE A NEW ONE DEPENDS WHERE YOU ARE PLEASE NO HATING GUYS THAT SHIT IS STUPID I HAVE LOVE FOR ALL CLUB REPIN THE LOWRIDER LIFE~STYLE THANKS BENNY PREZ. BIKE CLUB :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any pics of the bikes in the club?


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Feb 26 2008, 05:34 PM~10036847
> *<center>
> 
> 
> ...


 cant see anything.. try again homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Feb 26 2008, 05:34 PM~10036847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 they look sick g


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice!!!


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 26 2008, 07:00 PM~10036547
> *TECHNIQUES IS NOW LOOKING FOR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS, WE ARE LOOKING FOR GOOD COOL PEOPLE TO REP THE TECHNIQUES PLAQUE,IF INTERESTED HIT ME BACK, TECHNIQUES IS AN OG CAR CLUB EST. IN 1972 SO IF YOU WANT TO BE DOWN WITH AN OG CLUB AND ARE WILLING TO BE DOWN FOR A LIFE TERM WITH US YOU FOUND YOUR CLUB, WE DONT WANT NO CLUB HOPPERS,WE HAVE CHPTR. IN L.A,PALMDALE,S.F.V,I.E,TEXAS,ARIZONA,NORTH CAROLINA,JAPAN  OR MAYBE A NEW ONE DEPENDS WHERE YOU ARE PLEASE NO HATING GUYS THAT SHIT IS STUPID I HAVE LOVE FOR ALL CLUB REPIN THE LOWRIDER LIFE~STYLE THANKS BENNY PREZ. BIKE CLUB :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: but i aint in cali .....


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*more pics here*

TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice looking bikes hey if you need any custom parts just holla at me 

WICKED METAL WORKS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Need any plaques for those bike? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ITS HARD TO FIND DIE HARD MEMBERS


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

THANKS GROUCHO FOR POSTING THE PICS :nicoderm:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

You guys have sum clean ass bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 26 2008, 06:29 PM~10037246
> *ITS HARD TO FIND DIE HARD MEMBERS
> *


IM A DIE HARD MEMBER THATS WHY I OWN MY OWN CLUB


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

drop em what is it?


LET THE ARMY DO THE RECRUITING just let them come to yall


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 26 2008, 08:54 PM~10038449
> *drop em what is it?
> LET THE ARMY DO THE RECRUITING just let them come to yall
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN,GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR " FOUR DOOR" IMPALA


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10038588
> *THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN,GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR " FOUR DOOR" IMPALA
> *


thanks


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 09:08 PM~10038562
> *hit me up :biggrin:
> *


you doin a chapter
in northen Cali


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10038636
> *you doin a chapter
> in northen Cali
> *



PM SENT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 26 2008, 05:47 PM~10036965
> *:0  :cheesy: but i aint in cali .....
> *




PM SENT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS THAT EVERYONE LEFT :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

PM REPLIED


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TECHNIQUES, LowRider_69
wut up lowrider 69


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

EY PM SENT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

for us in the socal area TECHNIQUES will be hitting the old memories bike show on march 8 in santa fe springs so if you want to roll with us pm me


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 26 2008, 09:49 PM~10038972
> *for us in the socal area TECHNIQUES will be hitting the old memories bike show on march 8 in santa fe springs so if you want to roll with us pm me
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 26 2008, 11:37 PM~10038867
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TECHNIQUES, LowRider_69
> wut up lowrider 69
> *


takeing the bike out for a pic :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10039021
> *takeing the bike out  for a pic :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10039021
> *takeing the bike out  for a pic :biggrin:
> *


got the pics look good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

u get my pics homie :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 09:57 PM~10039061
> *u get my pics homie :biggrin:
> *


 i didnt get your pic homie


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 26 2008, 09:49 PM~10038972
> *for us in the socal area TECHNIQUES will be hitting the old memories bike show on march 8 in santa fe springs so if you want to roll with us pm me
> *


kool man, cant wait to see some of them klean ass og's you guys got!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 27 2008, 09:46 AM~10041787
> *kool man, cant wait to see some of them klean ass og's you guys got!
> *


always know you guys will be there reppin taking all the trophys :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Feb 26 2008, 06:50 PM~10036986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking for watch or scarf??? LMK pm


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 27 2008, 09:49 AM~10041805
> *always know you guys will be there reppin taking all the trophys :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 26 2008, 09:54 PM~10038449
> *drop em what is it?
> LET THE ARMY DO THE RECRUITING just let them come to yall
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10038636
> *you doin a chapter
> in northen Cali
> *


I thought you were going to do RO?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Johnny's bike from Kuffman Tx.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 26 2008, 11:56 PM~10039050
> *got the pics look good homie :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

any bikes in the i.e


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

any bikes in the I.E


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: NICE BIKES HOMIE


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

more pix's


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 28 2008, 08:48 AM~10048836
> *more pix's
> 
> 
> ...


IM THINKING OF PAINTING THE BIKE YET AGAIN I REALLY DONT LIKE HOW IT CAME OUT WITH THE CROME PAINT REALLY I JUST DIDN'T LIKE THE ORANGE ON IT SO I THINK I'LL CHANGE OUT THE COLOR I KINDA LIKED BLUE BETTER.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@Feb 27 2008, 10:06 PM~10047143
> *any bikes in the i.e
> *


PM SEND


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 27 2008, 10:54 PM~10047594
> *:thumbsup:  NICE BIKES HOMIE
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2008, 10:50 AM~10041809
> *Looking for watch or scarf??? LMK pm
> *


lmfao yea i need a rolex watch :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 29 2008, 10:04 AM~10057803
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


wut up manuel,got your email


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

a brief lil history on the bike club, TECHNIQUES bike club started in 1982 and has been going on ever since,it was started by me in the city of BALDWIN PARK ca. i was 9yrs old,with the help of my dad we build some of the baddest bikes of that time we were featured in lrm a few times,whole pages, back in 82-85 it was hard to get your bike in the magazine my bike was featured in 84 i'll try to post pics from the mag.just a lil brief history for those who think techniques bike is an up and coming bike club sorry homie we been here for years,i remember nathan from lrm aproached me about doing the 1st ever hall of fame for a bike club but we all know that they took the bike lrm away but oh well it was still an honor to be asked,so see all you bike clubs out there at the shows :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2008, 10:17 AM~10041968
> *I thought you were going to do RO?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: i dont kno


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wats up homies im goin to be repping Techniques Bike Club out here to the fullest heres my bike and i got two more bikes in the works


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 29 2008, 08:05 PM~10061186
> *Wats up homies im goin to be repping Techniques Bike Club out here to the fullest heres my bike and i got two more bikes in the works
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 1 2008, 02:08 PM~10064971
> *:nicoderm:
> *


wats up bro?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 1 2008, 02:59 PM~10065782
> *wats up bro?
> *


wutz krakin manuel :nicoderm:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

kicking bak... wat u up 2 ?.,........... bro did u get my pm?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 2 2008, 11:03 AM~10070210
> *kicking bak... wat u up 2 ?.,........... bro did u get my pm?
> *


yea got homie i'll hit you up later


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

orale


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 2 2008, 01:17 PM~10070276
> *
> *



Here's one more...











I had a bunch more but most got deleted a few months ago.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 3 2008, 02:02 PM~10078130
> *Here's one more...
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL YOU GUYS NEVER SHOWED ME THAT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 3 2008, 05:09 PM~10078641
> *THATS COOL YOU GUYS NEVER SHOWED ME THAT ONE :thumbsup:
> *



*Thanks, Benny 

Yea, I only took that one to 1 show.... It's my son's pedal car.

He also has a 62 Impala and a 32 Ford pedal car. 

and a cruiser wagon like this one.*











*Mabe, I should start takeing his pedal cars to the car shows...... :dunno:  *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 4 2008, 07:48 AM~10084354
> *Thanks, Benny
> 
> Yea, I only took that one to 1 show....  It's my son's pedal car.
> ...


I WOULD START TAKING TO SHOWS WHY NOT GOOD WAY TO GET THE WHOLE FAM-BAM INVOLED HOMIE,THE 62 THAT THE FIBERGLASS ONE THAT THEY SELL ON E-BAY I WANT ONE ALSO HOW MUCH DID YOU GET IT FOR


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 4 2008, 12:32 PM~10085383
> *I WOULD START TAKING TO SHOWS WHY NOT GOOD WAY TO GET THE WHOLE FAM-BAM INVOLED HOMIE,THE 62 THAT THE FIBERGLASS ONE THAT THEY SELL ON E-BAY I WANT ONE ALSO HOW MUCH DID YOU GET IT FOR
> *



Yea, I think This year Im going to start takeing my son's cars out. to rep.

Yea the 62 is the fiberglass one from e-bay. I made the seller a offer of
$125-SHIPED and he took it... But I may of got a deal cues The 32 ford came 
from the same him as well...

I'm still working on the frame for the 62.. it's takeing a bit cues I want to rig up
some hydros on it... lil' Joe is painting it to match the 63....
Should come out real nice................  

Ill send you some pic's of work on the mini 62..


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 4 2008, 10:40 AM~10085454
> *Yea, I think This year Im going to start takeing my son's cars out. to rep.
> 
> Yea the 62 is the fiberglass one from e-bay.  I made the seller a offer of
> ...


KEEP THE BLUE PRINT ON THAT FRAME I MIGHT HAVE YOU BUILD MINE ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 29 2008, 10:52 AM~10058118
> *a brief lil history on the bike club, TECHNIQUES bike club started in 1982 and has been going on ever since,it was started by me in the city of BALDWIN PARK ca. i was 9yrs old,with the help of my dad we build some of the baddest bikes of that time we were featured in lrm a few times,whole pages, back in 82-85 it was hard to get your bike in the magazine my bike was featured in 84 i'll try to post pics from the mag.just a lil brief history for those who think techniques bike is an up and coming bike club sorry homie we been here for years,i remember nathan from lrm aproached me about doing the 1st ever hall of fame for a bike club but we all know that they took the bike lrm away but oh well it was still an honor to be asked,so see all you bike clubs out there at the shows :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 4 2008, 01:13 PM~10086544
> *
> *


manuel i got your messages hit you up later


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 5 2008, 06:46 PM~10097294
> *manuel i got your messages  hit you up later
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wutz krakin homies


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wats up?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

WE TOOK 3 TROPHYS OUT OF SIX BIKES THAT WE TOOK TO THE BIKE SHOW ON SAT. RAMBO'S 26"OG TOOK 1ST. OSCAR'S 20"OG TOOK 2ND AND OSCAR'S 12"OG TOOK 2ND GOOD JOB GUYS


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 9 2008, 10:08 PM~10129606
> *WE TOOK 3 TROPHYS OUT OF SIX BIKES THAT WE TOOK TO THE BIKE SHOW ON SAT. RAMBO'S 26"OG TOOK 1ST. OSCAR'S 20"OG TOOK 2ND AND OSCAR'S 12"OG TOOK 2ND GOOD JOB GUYS
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 11 2008, 02:21 PM~10143343
> *
> *


damn whore :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2008, 02:23 PM~10143357
> *damn whore :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for techniques bike club


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 4 2008, 07:48 AM~10084354
> *Thanks, Benny
> 
> Yea, I only took that one to 1 show....  It's my son's pedal car.
> ...


aye homie, where did you get that lil cruiser wagon??? that fucker is kool!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 12 2008, 01:24 AM~10148757
> *aye homie, where did you get that lil cruiser wagon??? that fucker is kool!!!
> *



My nabor behind my house got it for me..... you should see it with pin stripes ! :0


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 4 2008, 11:59 AM~10086082
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey wats up?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

sup peeps :nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT EASTER LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE RAIN AND IN THE 50'S. BUT WELL MAKE THE MOST OF IT.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz up TECHNIQUES? How is everything going?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wutz going on in the bike world


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Mar 26 2008, 11:43 PM~10264377
> *wutz going on in the bike world
> *


new paint in a few days :cheesy:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 26 2008, 08:53 PM~10264476
> *new paint in a few days :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 26 2008, 08:53 PM~10264476
> *new paint in a few days :cheesy:
> *


hey manuel did you get it done yet post pics homie


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 1 2008, 06:19 PM~10309316
> *hey manuel did you get it done yet post pics homie
> *


not yet but will soon im going for a deep blue :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Best Bike Winner*

my lil boy Bobo taking home best bike this weekend at the DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. show this weekend. representing TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Apr 7 2008, 11:42 AM~10355039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Apr 7 2008, 12:42 PM~10355039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DLR had a show this weekend?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=401289
a benifit show for arcadia park elementry in oakcliff


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Apr 7 2008, 01:42 PM~10355039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:42 AM~10355039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool chit right there :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Apr 7 2008, 10:42 AM~10355039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kool shit right there!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




pics of the bike??? :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

lets get the bikes ready for san berdo


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

thats me and my boy by the bike


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

thinking of adding some pinstrips to it juust trying to think of what to do


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

YO MANUEL HIT ME BACK HOMIE


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Apr 10 2008, 08:23 AM~10380544
> *
> 
> thats me and my boy by the bike
> *


klean ass bike man!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks homie i'm just trying to keep it simple and thats what i named the bike "Keep It Simple."


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

HOWS ALL MY CLUB BROS. DOING OUT THERE :nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND HERE IN DALLAS THERES ALWAYS A LOT OF COMPETITION HERE. LOTS OF NICE BIKES


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Apr 21 2008, 02:41 PM~10466763
> *HOWS ALL MY CLUB BROS. DOING OUT THERE :nicoderm:
> *


waiting on a new things to come :biggrin: ..dam ups takes its time  ...


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Feb 26 2008, 08:29 PM~10038280
> *IM A DIE HARD MEMBER THATS WHY I OWN MY OWN CLUB
> *


 :biggrin:  

aint dat the truth


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

BEEN QUIET LATELY


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406841


MARK YOUR CALENDERS WE WOULD LIKE TO SEE EVERYONE SAT. IS OUR SHOW THEN SUN IS THE IMPERIALS DAMN CRAZY WEEKEND


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wish i could go there


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 29 2008, 05:16 PM~10534461
> *wish i could go there
> *



dont tell me your not gonna be there your right around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ha ha homie i might be there towards the end of the summer tho


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Our Car & Bike show is a part of a fun filled weekend come to Hollywood Park in Inglewood, CA with us on the 12th of July and on the 13th with the IMPERIALS at their car show in Hawaiian Gardens, CA so if your coming from out of town and visiting the LA area you have to make these two car, bike and viclas shows. See everybody there.*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Apr 10 2008, 08:23 AM~10380544
> *
> 
> thats me and my boy by the bike
> *


 Johnny thanks for coming out that day !!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 6 2008, 01:59 PM~10590653
> *Our Car & Bike show is a part of a fun filled weekend come to Hollywood Park in Inglewood, CA with us on the 12th of July and on the 13th with the IMPERIALS at their car show in Hawaiian Gardens, CA so if your coming from out of town and visiting the LA area you have to make these two car, bike and viclas shows.  See everybody there.
> *


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

do you have anyone rolling with techniques in new mexico?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@May 6 2008, 06:03 PM~10592901
> *do you have anyone rolling with techniques in new mexico?
> *




NOT YET :biggrin:


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

i was thinking of rolling with someone but i didn't really want to roll with anyone local


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@May 6 2008, 08:50 PM~10593372
> *i was thinking of rolling with someone but i didn't really want to roll with anyone local
> *


Teqniques is a old school club. 35 years strong one of the best out there in my opinion.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 06:52 PM~10593402
> *Teqniques is a old school club. 35 years strong one of the best out there in my opinion.
> *



THANKS ALOT JUAN WOULD SAY THE SAME FOR THEE ARTISTICS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 6 2008, 09:04 PM~10593514
> *THANKS ALOT JUAN WOULD SAY THE SAME FOR THEE ARTISTICS HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


30 years and counting. although I am only going on my 2nd year with them, I plan on being a lifer


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:05 PM~10593535
> *30 years and counting. although I am only going on my 2nd year with them, I plan on being a lifer
> *



GOT TO REP WITH AN OG CLUB NO CLUB HOPPERS,LIKE JUAN SAID A LIFER,OVER HERE WITH TECHNIQUES OUR LOGO IS 35 TO LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 6 2008, 09:09 PM~10593592
> *GOT TO REP WITH AN OG CLUB NO CLUB HOPPERS,LIKE JUAN SAID A LIFER,OVER HERE WITH TECHNIQUES OUR LOGO IS 35 TO LIFE :thumbsup:
> *


And I love it.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@May 6 2008, 06:50 PM~10593372
> *i was thinking of rolling with someone but i didn't really want to roll with anyone local
> *



HIT ME UP HOMIE


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

i'm not sure if i want to roll in a club cuz i love the club life but don't like the club drama especially now that i have a family


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@May 6 2008, 07:20 PM~10593721
> *i'm not sure if i want to roll in a club cuz i love the club life but don't like the club drama especially now that i have a family
> *



ONE THING WE SAY IS FAMILY IS NUM. 1 AND WORK WITH OUT THOSE TWO WE COULDN'T HAVE OUR LOWRIDER HOBBY THAT WE ALL LOVE HOMIE


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

i feel you homie and its good to hear you say that, it shows ur down with whats real


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@May 6 2008, 09:20 PM~10593721
> *i'm not sure if i want to roll in a club cuz i love the club life but don't like the club drama especially now that i have a family
> *


most of us old school clubs are more laid back. not many mandatory shows and what not.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@May 6 2008, 07:30 PM~10593850
> *i feel you homie and its good to hear you say that, it shows ur down with whats real
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

i like what i'm hearing its something i need to think about


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The door is open with T.A. and Im sure Techniques would love to have you also homie.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:32 PM~10593870
> *most of us old school clubs are more laid back. not many mandatory shows and what not.
> *




EXACTLY


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks homie i appreciate the offer but i want to make sure i join one i'm happy with


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

GOT TO REMEMBER SOME OF THESE NEWER CLUBS ARE TYRING TO MAKE A NAME FOR THEM SELFS AND WANT THIER MEMBERS TO HIT EVERY SHOW AND IF THE DON'T THERES THE DRAMA,WE BEEN AROUND SINCE 72 HOMIE DONE BEEN AND DONE THAT HOMIE,WE REP THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE,THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER, WERE CELEBRATING 36 YEARS OF LOWRIDING EXCELLENCE HOPE THAT GIVES YOU A BETTER UNDERSTANDING OF WHAT WERE ABOUT :wave:


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

i feel you homie and i'll keep you guys in mind for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@May 6 2008, 07:56 PM~10594125
> *i feel you homie and i'll keep you guys in mind for sure :thumbsup:
> *


 BY THE WAY NICE BIKE BRO NICE TOUCH YOU PUT ON IT


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks bro i tried to do most of the body on my own, theres a big ol story behind the bike and why it was built


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 29 2008, 10:52 AM~10058118
> *a brief lil history on the bike club, TECHNIQUES bike club started in 1982 and has been going on ever since,it was started by me in the city of BALDWIN PARK ca. i was 9yrs old,with the help of my dad we build some of the baddest bikes of that time we were featured in lrm a few times,whole pages, back in 82-85 it was hard to get your bike in the magazine my bike was featured in 84 i'll try to post pics from the mag.just a lil brief history for those who think techniques bike is an up and coming bike club sorry homie we been here for years,i remember nathan from lrm aproached me about doing the 1st ever hall of fame for a bike club but we all know that they took the bike lrm away but oh well it was still an honor to be asked,so see all you bike clubs out there at the shows :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

JUST TO LET SOME OF YOU KNOW THATS MY 67 IN THE LATEST LRM READ THE ARTICLE ABOUT THE BIKECLUB IN THIER ALSO


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

JUST TO LET SOME OF YOU KNOW THATS MY 67 IN THE LATEST LRM READ THE ARTICLE ABOUT THE BIKECLUB IN THIER ALSO


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10594317
> *JUST TO LET SOME OF YOU KNOW THATS MY 67 IN THE LATEST LRM READ THE ARTICLE  ABOUT THE BIKECLUB IN THIER ALSO
> *


wats on the cover?? :cheesy: they migt have it around here


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Repping it hard


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 6 2008, 10:08 PM~10595470
> *wats on the  cover?? :cheesy:  they migt have it around here
> *




JUNE ISSUE RED 64 ON THE COVER MY CAR ON PAGE 44 I THINK


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 6 2008, 10:54 PM~10595874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LOOK GOOD MANUEL


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406841


CHECK IT OUT GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 6 2008, 07:53 PM~10594093
> *GOT TO REMEMBER SOME OF THESE NEWER CLUBS ARE TYRING TO MAKE A NAME FOR THEM SELFS AND WANT THIER MEMBERS TO HIT EVERY SHOW AND IF THE DON'T THERES THE DRAMA,WE BEEN AROUND SINCE 72 HOMIE DONE BEEN AND DONE THAT HOMIE,WE REP THE OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE,THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER, WERE CELEBRATING 36 YEARS OF LOWRIDING EXCELLENCE HOPE THAT GIVES YOU A BETTER UNDERSTANDING OF WHAT WERE ABOUT :wave:
> *


i agree 100%...my club being a newer club, didnt have to have mandatory shows to get ourselves known, shit, for the longest, it was just me out there showing here and there, then as we had more of our guys finish their bikes, it was more of us, but still no mandatory shows...i admire clubs that been around for 30+ years...if all goes well, ShotCallerS will become one of those 30+ clubs in the future...


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.techniquescarclub.com


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 8 2008, 04:21 PM~10610481
> *http://www.techniquescarclub.com
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey you get that pm bro????


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 11 2008, 07:02 PM~10630771
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


yo that bike going to look nice as fuck bro when you ready for paint and murals let me know :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

cool ill let u kno but its guna come down to how the money sitiuation is at that point in time


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 11 2008, 07:13 PM~10630867
> *cool ill let u kno but its guna come down to how the money sitiuation is at that point in time
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sup bro hows everything going with the club and recruiting


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 6 2008, 08:11 PM~10594307
> *JUST TO LET SOME OF YOU KNOW THATS MY 67 IN THE LATEST LRM READ THE ARTICLE  ABOUT THE BIKECLUB IN THIER ALSO
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Check it out Pic's from the Car Show a few weeks ago....    



















:biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 12 2008, 06:13 AM~10633513
> *Check it out Pic's from the Car Show a few weeks ago....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.myspace.com/techniquescc


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wats Up People?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 12 2008, 08:13 AM~10633513
> *Check it out Pic's from the Car Show a few weeks ago....
> 
> 
> ...


*my lil boy had fun at the show. but we didn't take anything home that day but i got a trike coming out its taking me aome time. but it will be out hopefully at next years show. its not easy with the kids. o well as long as my boy had fun thats all that matters.*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@May 13 2008, 07:21 AM~10642409
> *my lil boy had fun at the show. but we didn't take anything home that day but i got a trike coming out its taking me aome time. but it will be out hopefully at next years show. its not easy with the kids. o well as long as my boy had fun thats all that matters.
> *


 Hey Johnny, I'm finally going to get my son 62 impala peddel car out...
I was thinking about building him that 20" bike I have in the back...
were do you get you part from... I sold everything I had to Mario last year..
only got a frame now....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'VE ALWAYS GONE TO A PLACE IN OAK CLIFF OFF OF DAVIS ST. OVER BY JOSE'S HOUSE CALLED BICYLCE BARN (214) 337-2500 5107 W. DAVIS ST. DALLAS, TX. 75211 I GRABED A CARD LAST TIME I WENT THERE BUT THERE'S A NEW PLACE IN FT. WORTH BUT I DON'T KNOW THE ADDRESS.THEY WERE AT THE WEGO SHOW,BUT DIDN'T GET ANY INFO. THEY MAKE CUSTOM PARTS AND STUFF. I'LL LOOK INTO IT.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

HOW WAS THE WEEKEND GUY'S


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

rainy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 19 2008, 10:28 PM~10692699
> *rainy
> *


cutting the new set this week.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.license.shorturl.com/


check this out


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

they got a really good pic of me on that website. i was having a bad hair day. :roflmao:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

WUTZ KRAKIN PEEPS


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Chillin u get the pm?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 31 2008, 11:33 AM~10777445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when was that pic taken you got any more. looks nice


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

theres alot on post your rides under 67 fest


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

ANY MORE PICS OF SOME MEMBERS BIKES IN LA


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

HOW THINGS GOING OUT THERE IN BOSTON HOMIE


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jun 12 2008, 03:32 PM~10856111
> *ANY MORE PICS OF SOME MEMBERS BIKES IN LA
> *



X2 i seen a nice pic of a light teal looking one with lot's of chrome...

Bike looked killer..........


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jun 12 2008, 04:37 PM~10856162
> *HOW THINGS GOING OUT THERE IN BOSTON HOMIE
> *


good getting ready to drive to mexico in a few weeks...gunna go thru texas might stop by for a show i hope.................but first i gotta find some 1 to babysit my bike :biggrin: 
but yeah check out the build up topic for my new bike  it sould be done by the fall :cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i need to fly a plaque


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 12 2008, 05:03 PM~10856807
> *good getting ready to drive to mexico in a few weeks...gunna go thru texas might stop by for a show i hope.................but first i gotta find some 1 to babysit my bike :biggrin:
> but yeah check out the build up topic for my new bike   it sould be done by the fall :cheesy:
> *


WHERE CAN I FIND THAT TOPIC


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=409150&st=220








 
:biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

whats up *Techniques* hows everything going


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

hey manuel,yea got them back looks alot better waiting for aproval


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jun 23 2008, 11:42 PM~10936710
> *hey manuel,yea got them back looks alot better waiting for aproval
> *


  cool let me kno i want to rock one on my way down to mexico goin by car :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jun 23 2008, 11:42 PM~10936710
> *hey manuel,yea got them back looks alot better waiting for aproval
> *


any word?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

hey Manuel when you going to mexico


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

the 31st


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

orale you going to swing by dallas or you going throw houston


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

idk yet i gotta c wat kinda ruch my godfather is in to get ther most likely dallas i think ill ask him n let u kno any shows goin on friday the 1st of august?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

vote was :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you guys looking to start a new chapter for a bike or car club,just wondering? Are girls allowed?


----------



## nenothenacrious (Jun 25, 2008)

yo im interested in joining a club with my bike i got a tricycle


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jul 3 2008, 04:20 PM~11006728
> *orale you going to swing by dallas or you going  throw houston
> 
> *


trhu dallas were gunna spend a day but two more tios decided to come so non stop drive all the way down there


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jul 7 2008, 12:08 AM~11025465
> *vote was  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


dam does plaque werks still make em?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 7 2008, 05:25 AM~11026936
> *dam does plaque werks still make em?
> *


in the works as we speak homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

how much are they?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wut up peeps


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 7 2008, 12:18 PM~11027767
> *how much are they?
> *


??


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 7 2008, 06:06 PM~11031716
> *??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

so whats up with the club baseball jerseys Benny


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jul 8 2008, 01:13 PM~11038786
> *so whats up with the club baseball jerseys Benny
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey Benny would the pendant be done in time for me get one b4 mexico?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 8 2008, 02:55 PM~11039572
> *Hey Benny would the pendant be done in time for me get one b4 mexico?
> *



naw homie i don't think so bro


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

dam =/


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

whats the E.T.A. on them?


----------



## 1sick78 (May 9, 2007)

Bad ass bikes and bad ass pedal car.
You guys puttin out quality work.
keep it goin!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sick78_@Jul 8 2008, 04:12 PM~11040141
> *Bad ass bikes and bad ass pedal car.
> You guys puttin out quality work.
> keep it goin!
> *



thanks alot homie


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

What are the requirements to roll in Techniques?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:32 PM~10593870
> *most of us old school clubs are more laid back. not many mandatory shows and what not.
> *



new clubs are a to gung ho. I like what homie said about family and work coming first! Im down with that! much respect to techniques for putting Family #1


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

just need to get chromed =)


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

been in the wrks for a *lil* while :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

got them dome by Pure Xtc real fast too :cheesy:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

need a price


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jul 21 2008, 03:33 PM~11140139
> *need a price
> *


i kno i sent him a pm let me call him


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i sent u a pm


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

T



























Done by Pure Xtc


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

my bike a few weeks back


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

O.G. stick together


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT for the Bike Chapter !


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 09:26 PM~11212009
> *
> 
> O.G. stick together
> *


 :0


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wut up peeps


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Techniques always on top


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jul 31 2008, 11:29 AM~11224985
> *Techniques always on top
> *



wut up mario we'll be out labor day weekend homie


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

What's up homies I'm off to mexico and I'm gunna be repin the club all. The way down to mexico 3 day drive :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 09:26 PM~11212009
> *
> 
> O.G. stick together
> *


og????????????????? your only like 12 or 13


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Got my club shirts paked an my pendant on my chain.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 31 2008, 11:07 PM~11230284
> *og????????????????? your only like 12 or 13
> *


og clubs fucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2007-35th for Techniques
2008-30th for Thee Artistics
and 

2008-20th for Rollerz Only


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 31 2008, 09:24 PM~11230446
> *og clubs fucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2007-35th for Techniques
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

What's up homies


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

This trip is tourning out to be long as hell were bearly in little rock arkansa :/


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 3 2008, 09:38 PM~11249601
> *This trip is tourning out to be long as hell were bearly in little rock arkansa :/
> *


close to TX!!!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm stuk in dallas now car broke down well it over heated


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 4 2008, 02:29 PM~11255509
> *I'm stuk in dallas now car broke down well it over heated
> *



were you at ? .................... what you need ?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

We had the engine over heat so we had it the thermometer (and the radiator fixed I think) fixed but yeah we drove during the night down to laredo so the engine would get so hot and now we geting the the cars paper work  thanks tho


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 5 2008, 09:14 AM~11263077
> *We had the engine over heat so we had it the thermometer (and the radiator fixed I  think) fixed but yeah we drove during the night down to laredo so the engine would get so hot and now we geting the the cars paper work  thanks tho
> *



Cool .......... Glad to hear your trip didnt come to a stop......

What part of Mex you going to ?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Guadalajara Jalisco


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

My fam is from GTO. and my wife is from Montereey N.L.
I been to Montereey about 5 times and the past year :biggrin: , havent been to GTO in 10 years


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

MANUEL YOUR ON A MEAN ASS ROAD TRIP HUH


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah homie its a trip four days driveing


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

show me a bike club that has old school pics like that :worship:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

show me a bike club that has old school pics like that :worship:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Aug 20 2008, 10:40 PM~11398129
> *show me a bike club that has old school pics like that
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

* you been putting it down for a long time homie........*

* T F F T *


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

THOSE ARE SOME NICE TRIKES HOMIE


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Aug 20 2008, 03:12 PM~11394375
> *deeeum they had lowrider bikes back then ??? lol
> *


* Benny and The Bike Club are Innovators in the Bike Club game....*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jul 31 2008, 06:48 PM~11228488
> *wut up mario we'll be out labor day weekend homie
> *



cool homie i will be there. cant wait. do you have a place to stay already homie??


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wats up homies


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

how was Mexico homie


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its koo homie im still here
i got stay at my godfathers family´s crib
and they got internet


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

here's somthing i have been working on for ever, its a 24" trike town and country but I am going to put on some 26" wheels.



















thats just the rear end the frame is at home ill get pics of it soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

u goin for the og look?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

YES SERRR, I want to keep the OG look and I am also putting on 26" wheels witht the wide tires. I just got to chrome the rear end and alo engrave it


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## 70 CAPRICE (Mar 27, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

WAts up homies? its getting cold as fk here .... n my bike got stolen im pissed


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dam the homie benny hasnt been on in a grip


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 29 2008, 05:38 PM~12008788
> *WAts up homies? its getting cold as fk here .... n my bike got stolen im pissed
> *


Where did you have it?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

my basement :twak: :banghead: pero i hope it will sho up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 24 2008, 09:04 PM~12247894
> *my basement  :twak:  :banghead: pero i hope it will sho up
> *


you got like a side door? sux homie


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah..... i kno it pissed me off cuz thats how i get around .... its the 3rd time i have a bike get stolen .... and it will sho up just like the other 1s


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 24 2008, 09:29 PM~12248206
> *yeah..... i kno it pissed me off  cuz thats how i get around .... its the 3rd time i have a bike get stolen .... and it will sho up just like the other 1s
> *


damn sux. good luck on finding it.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

im 1 of like 5 people with bikes so wen it does pobresito del buey que la tenga


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 24 2008, 07:42 PM~12248349
> *im 1 of like 5 people with bikes so wen it does pobresito del buey que la tenga
> *


damn sorry to hear that man. hope you find it. i keep my bike slammed to the ground so you cant just ride off on it. cause i take it to the garage to work on it.


----------



## TECHNIQUESBIKECLUB (Jan 7, 2009)

WUT UP PEEPS THIS IS BENNY IM BACK


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Whats up homie


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

How's the new year starting off fellas


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

good so far


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

thats cool homie.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wat u been up 2?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

YO MANUEL I GOT THOSE BIKE PATCHES HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ONE


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 6 2009, 07:20 PM~12928840
> *YO MANUEL I GOT THOSE BIKE PATCHES HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ONE
> *


koo ill let u kno soon :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homie how you doing


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

chillin .............wats new homie????


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

they only allow shwinns in there club, u can have a nice lowrider bike and if its not a shwinn its not in.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Feb 9 2009, 11:56 AM~12951300
> *they only allow shwinns in there club, u can have a nice lowrider bike and if its not a shwinn its not in.
> 
> *


wut u talking about are you referring to us :uh:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Feb 9 2009, 01:56 PM~12951300
> *they only allow shwinns in there club, u can have a nice lowrider bike and if its not a shwinn its not in.
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: ey Benny we need to talk about a plaque this new bike is gunna need 1 to rep 2 the fullest :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

i got homies from techniques and i tryed to start the i.e. chapter bike club, so i went to a few meetings and they said it was cool but schwinns only they said.
i do it for the kids and myself, but most of the kids i role with got tight ass bikes but are not schwinns, so i dropped it and started our own, 
no dissrespect, i love ur shows and respect ur club


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Feb 10 2009, 04:47 PM~12965160
> *i got homies from techniques and i tryed to start the i.e. chapter bike club, so i went to a few meetings and they said it was cool but schwinns only they said.
> i do it for the kids and myself, but most of the kids i role with got tight ass bikes but are not schwinns, so i dropped it and started our own,
> no dissrespect, i love ur shows and respect ur club
> *



COOL, YEA I REMEMBER THAT IT WAS ME THAT SAID NO, IT WAS A STRICT RULE IN OUR CLUB BUT WE JUST RECENTLY CHANGED IT FOR THE GOOD OF THE CLUB


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 10 2009, 01:40 PM~12963441
> *:biggrin:  ey Benny we need to talk about a plaque this new bike is gunna need 1 to rep 2 the fullest  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



YEA I SEE THAT ,THAT BIKE WILL DEFINENTLY NEED A PLAQUE


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 11 2009, 06:37 PM~12975485
> *COOL, YEA I REMEMBER THAT IT WAS ME THAT SAID NO, IT WAS A STRICT RULE IN OUR CLUB BUT WE JUST RECENTLY CHANGED IT  FOR THE GOOD OF THE CLUB
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

WE GOT AN PHOTO SHOOT ON SUN. WITH LOWRIDER MAG. HOPE ALL CAN MAKE IT :nicoderm:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

The whole club ....bike and car club ?	That's wats up... hope fully ill upgrade to some 4 wheels again and head out west for a lil to kik it :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Feb 18 2009, 12:11 PM~13039822
> *WE GOT AN PHOTO SHOOT ON SUN. WITH LOWRIDER MAG. HOPE ALL CAN MAKE IT :nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

I JUST GOT "EXPELED" FROM SKOOL FOR FUKIN UP 2 FUKERS THAT TRIED TO PUNK ME 4 MY TECHNIQUES PENDANT.... FUK AND MY SENIOR YEAR TOO  :angry: :rant: 
BUT I STILL GOT IT 
BUT IMA TRY 2 GETA HEARING WITH THE SCHOOL BOARD TO FINISH AT LEAST


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 23 2009, 10:21 AM~13085181
> *I JUST GOT "EXPELED" FROM SKOOL FOR FUKIN UP 2 FUKERS THAT TRIED TO PUNK ME 4 MY TECHNIQUES PENDANT.... FUK AND MY SENIOR YEAR TOO  :angry: :rant:
> BUT I STILL GOT IT
> BUT IMA TRY 2 GETA HEARING WITH THE SCHOOL BOARD TO FINISH AT LEAST
> *


THATS SOME BULLSHIT RIGHT THERE FUCK THAT HOPE EVERY THING TURNS OUT COOL FOR YOU HOMIE


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 23 2009, 12:21 PM~13085181
> *I JUST GOT "EXPELED" FROM SKOOL FOR FUKIN UP 2 FUKERS THAT TRIED TO PUNK ME 4 MY TECHNIQUES PENDANT.... FUK AND MY SENIOR YEAR TOO  :angry: :rant:
> BUT I STILL GOT IT
> BUT IMA TRY 2 GETA HEARING WITH THE SCHOOL BOARD TO FINISH AT LEAST
> *



Sad about your School homie... Get that hearing Bro. and fight your case....


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

fight it a fight it tellem a


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

So in the end of it all they said that the reason they were quick to expel me was because they thought it was a gang fight . :nono: .. they said i fit the profile of an "Ese" a "Southern Mexican" a "Cholo" (lmao i think they actualy goolged every thing i wore that day i lol 'ed :roflmao: ):werd: and they had a low tolarance for this type of thing.. but they had checked the security cams and seen the whole thing go down and that i was struck first by the 2 kids and had no choice but to defend my self ... but i should had stoped my self from taken it too far lmao ... the look on the the principles face was priceless wen he asked me were i learned to fight :biggrin: ... so i have a five day suspension ontop of the days i missed already... and i missed alot of work so now i got work my ass off to get my diploma .... and as i left one of the deans said to me " that if only i was as dedicated to school as i was to what my Techniques pendant represented " i just -:biggrin: 
oh and i cant wear my chain in school for now .... sooo ima need some more shirts :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Aug 19 2008, 09:19 PM~11389019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

what up homies


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 4 2009, 12:39 AM~13174474
> *So in the end of it all they said that the reason they were quick to expel me was because they thought it was a gang fight . :nono: .. they said i fit the profile of an "Ese" a "Southern Mexican" a "Cholo" (lmao i think they  actualy goolged every thing i wore that day i lol 'ed :roflmao: ):werd:  and they had a  low tolarance for this type of thing.. but they had checked the security cams and seen the whole thing go down and that i was struck first by the 2 kids and had no choice but to defend my self ... but i should had stoped my self from taken it too far lmao ... the look on the the principles face was priceless  wen he asked me were i learned to fight :biggrin: ... so i have a five day suspension ontop of the days i missed already... and i missed alot of work so now i got work my ass off to get my diploma  .... and as i left one of the deans said to me " that if only i was as dedicated to school  as i was to what my Techniques pendant represented " i just -:biggrin:
> oh and i cant wear my chain in school for now .... sooo ima need some more shirts  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


That sucks homie. Sometimes people mess with you cause your young but you always gotta stick up for yourself and defend yourself.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 28 2008, 06:48 AM~10048836
> *more pix's
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

i'm taking it back to this color fuck the silver and orange didn't come out the way i wanted it to. It should be ready for Sunday's show we are going to throw. Going back to ROYAL BLUE with patterns all done by TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB. getting my back yard boggie on homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jun 8 2009, 10:54 AM~14125194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


soo is it back to blue?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up Techniques!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 12:06 AM~14303271
> *What up Techniques!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

how's ot going fellas


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good ... what about u homie?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wut up johnny,manuel T.F.F.T


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jul 22 2009, 11:29 AM~14548587
> *wut up johnny,manuel T.F.F.T
> *


:wave: chilling workin my ass off to get an impala :nicoderm: .. How bout u how ya been?


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

changed my name to my og LIL name finnally remembered what my password was went a year with out getting in LIL cause i had no internet and forgot my password and my old email got cut off cause i never changed it. so now i'm just here chillin. plus there was another Johnny Chingas here on LIL already. Just saving up some money to repaint my bike, thinking of woing it my self.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nickles only_@Jul 28 2009, 03:02 PM~14607060
> *changed my name to my og LIL name finnally remembered what my password was went a year with out getting in LIL cause i had no internet and forgot my password and my old email got cut off cause i never changed it. so now i'm just here chillin. plus there was another Johnny Chingas here on LIL already. Just saving up some money to repaint my bike, thinking of woing it my self.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

what up TECHNIQUES


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

Q~VO


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)




----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

happy b-day MANUEL


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Homie...

Oh and ima be at wyotech startin september .. Up in sacramento


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 28 2009, 06:00 PM~14914648
> *Thanks Homie...
> 
> Oh and ima be at wyotech startin september .. Up in sacramento
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Whats up homies ?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP FELLAS ANYBODY BRINGIN ANY BIKES 2 PHOENIX IN DEC FOR A SHOW. UCE AND TECHNIQUES PUTTIN IT TOGETHER.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 16 2009, 04:24 AM~15375246
> *WHAT'S UP FELLAS ANYBODY BRINGIN ANY BIKES 2 PHOENIX IN DEC FOR A SHOW. UCE AND TECHNIQUES PUTTIN IT TOGETHER.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Benny did u get my pm?


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 21 2009, 11:52 AM~15423243
> *Benny did u get my pm?
> *


 :0


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wont be able to make it down next weekend :angry:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 31 2009, 05:25 PM~15524444
> *wont be able to make it down next weekend  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ill see you guys at xmas dance tho


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ill see you guys at xmas dance tho


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 4 2009, 10:45 AM~15559821
> *ill see you guys at xmas dance tho
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=498986 :wave:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

im really trying to make this one


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

whats good benny


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

how do i get in


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 16 2009, 04:19 PM~16000594
> *how do i get in
> *


talk to this guy TECHNIQUES his name is benny


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAM WERES EVERYONE AT>?!!!!


----------



## CigKid530 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yo pm me lets talk bout the recruting


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

wut up techniques nation wut it do


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

whats up homie


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

shit its quiet in here wtf


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 6 2010, 03:51 PM~18753368
> *shit its quiet in here wtf
> *


 :dunno: :uh: :ugh: X-2


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

their isnt many Techniques bike club members on here =/


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Feb 26 2008, 08:22 PM~10038220
> *You guys have sum clean ass bikes :thumbsup:
> *


Than :biggrin: ks Stilo


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

hey george post pics of dre's bike


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin: I know your watching.


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

weres the pics.. :dunno:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 1 2011, 02:43 AM~19473150
> *weres the pics.. :dunno:
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB going back 29 years in these photos. Major props to my Primo Benny Miranda who is still the BIKE CLUB President for the last "29 Years" and Peter Robles both true TECHNIQUES OG's that started the BIKE CLUB in Baldwin Park, CA. The 2 LRM covers are when Benny & Peter made it into magazine back in 1983 & 1984. The red 2 wheel bike was Ricardo's and now it belongs to LiL Sammy and it's the green bike now. My Uncle Dan (Benny's Dad) would take the BIKE CLUB to all of the car shows in California and Arizona. 
Gracias BIG TIME Uncle Dan :tears: :angel: (rip), For all the hard work you put in on these bikes and for helping make TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB what it is today by being one baddest and one of the oldest BIKE CLUBS around and next year our BIKE CLUB will have their 30th Anniversary at our 40th TECHNIQUES Anniversary 1972-2012 "Only The Strong Survive" "TFFT" If I can get more pics I'll post them up in here. :worship: 
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/094-7-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/Jan84Coverofbennys3wheeler-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/bennysin83-3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/Sept83Coverpeterrobles.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/Sept83AztecCruiserpeterrobles-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/Sept83AztecCruiser2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/035-4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/a1c00cf60hd-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/8f4f12568xn.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/christiansbikecarshow-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/mineandbennycars-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/TechniquesLAfotoshoot08-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e105/Brianda47/TechniquesLAfotoshootmembers2008-10.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
</span>


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

thanks for posting the pics and for the lil history u posted pete right on bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jan 25 2011, 12:36 PM~19693570
> *thanks for posting the pics and for the lil history u posted pete right on bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You got it Primo, These Gente need to know our History about TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB for the last 29 years.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 26 2011, 07:32 PM~19706985
> *You got it Primo,  These Gente need to know our History about TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB for the last 29 years.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

waSSup Techniques.... :wave: 
nice bikes...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 27 2011, 12:39 PM~19713547
> *waSSup Techniques.... :wave:
> nice bikes...
> *


Gracias for your comment about our Bikes Homie.
:h5:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Just saw Jr. over at Danny D's shop and I had to go by and give Danny a well deserved L&R for stripping Jesse's "Gypsy Rose" casket because the Homie's Edgar, Sal and Danny D all did an outstanding job for our very dear friend <span style=\'color:black\'>"Low Riding Legend & The Wolds Most Famous Low Rider" Mr. Jesse Valadez & the IMPERIALS CC. "GYPSY ROSE" POR VIDA! </span></span>


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

R.I.P :angel: 
Chingo foto Homie, For our DAMN GOOD FRIEND "Jesse & The Gypsy Rose" Por Vida!
<img src=\'http://i53.tinypic.com/2moxt1x.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*SPREAD THE WORD GUYS*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I know this is a bike topic but our Bike Club President and bike members all had major respect for our dear old friend Jesse Valadez "Gypsy Rose" but I just have to post this pic up in here out of love & respect.
REST IN PEACE JESSE VALADEZ


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 7 2011, 05:19 PM~19811367
> *I know this is a bike topic but our Bike Club President and bike members all had major respect for our dear old friend Jesse Valadez "Gypsy Rose" but I just have to post this pic up in here out of love & respect.
> REST IN PEACE JESSE VALADEZ
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: RIP


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>TECHNIQUES LA "Back To The Blvd. Dinner & Dance" this Saturday, Feb. 19th 2011 at the Paloma Room on Whittier Blvd. Montebello, CA (formally Montebello Inn) from 5m-1:30am 5ft. Car Club Participation Trophy" colors, pins and tattoos to be counted so come on out and have a good time with TECHNIQUES LA and our many friends this Saturday. </span>


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I was talking to Taka and some of the Brothers in Japan all night and their all fine and their Families are also ok but they were getting together for a weekly Friday Night meeting at Taka's shop when the 8.9 earthquake hit and they were waiting for all of the members to get there and were going to see what they can do in helping the community in anyway they could. They are all my Hero's in Japan so please keep our Brothers, their Familias and our many Friends in the Country of Japan in your prayers. 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its sad all the damage that happened soo fast .. buts its good to hear that they are all ok


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo to all my Brothers and our many friends. Today April the 6th is the 2nd Year Anniversary of "Boo's" passing and he is in all of our hearts and minds forever. You are missed Mijo. Thjs morning at 7:00am I had an appointment with Tattoo Alex and he inked this picture of "Boo" on the left side of my Chest and like always this taka came out bad azz just like all the rest of his work I've had done. 
</span>


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB HAS A NEW "BIKE CLUB PRESIDENT" AS OF TODAY "OSCAR LOYA" AND HE HAS BEEN SHOWING EVERYWHERE AS WELL AS THE REST OF OUR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS WHO HAVE ALSO BEEN SHOWING THEIR BICYCLE'S. "TO MY PRIMO BENNY MIRANDA," I WANT TO GIVE YOU MAJOR PROPS AND ALSO THANK YOU FOR YOUR "29 YEARS OF DEDICATION & COMMITMENT TOWARDS OUR BIKE CLUB" FOR ALL THESE YEARS. BENNY MIRANDA & PETER ROBLES STARTED OUR BIKE CLUB BACK IN 1982 IN BALDWIN PARK, CALIFORNIA WHEN THEY WERE ONLY LIKE 8 YEARS OLD. 
TFFT 'TILL THE CASKET DROPS" AND "ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE"
PETER CRUZ
TECHNIQUES CC
MOTHER CHAPTER *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

peter cruz said:


> *TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB HAS A NEW "BIKE CLUB PRESIDENT" AS OF TODAY "OSCAR LOYA" AND HE HAS BEEN SHOWING EVERYWHERE AS WELL AS THE REST OF OUR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS WHO HAVE ALSO BEEN SHOWING THEIR BICYCLE'S. "TO MY PRIMO BENNY MIRANDA," I WANT TO GIVE YOU MAJOR PROPS AND ALSO THANK YOU FOR YOUR "29 YEARS OF DEDICATION & COMMITMENT TOWARDS OUR BIKE CLUB" FOR ALL THESE YEARS. BENNY MIRANDA & PETER ROBLES STARTED OUR BIKE CLUB BACK IN 1982 IN BALDWIN PARK, CALIFORNIA WHEN THEY WERE ONLY LIKE 8 YEARS OLD.
> TFFT 'TILL THE CASKET DROPS" AND "ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE"
> PETER CRUZ
> TECHNIQUES CC
> MOTHER CHAPTER *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

Big congrats to Oscar. He has showed his dedication for his kids and the bike club. We as grown ups and members of Techniques c.c. or any other car club need to understand that we make a difference in kids lives and they look up to us. We were once kids that got to see a lowrider for the first time and we were hooked. We may have said when I grow up I will have a lowrider. That was a dream we had and we are now living. May we continue to show these kids guidance,love, dedication, and give them any help they may need. They are our future and future members.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

BLAME ME said:


> Big congrats to Oscar. He has showed his dedication for his kids and the bike club. We as grown ups and members of Techniques c.c. or any other car club need to understand that we make a difference in kids lives and they look up to us. We were once kids that got to see a lowrider for the first time and we were hooked. We may have said when I grow up I will have a lowrider. That was a dream we had and we are now living. May we continue to show these kids guidance,love, dedication, and give them any help they may need. They are our future and future members.


*
AMEN GEORGE, I COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER MY BROTHER AND OUR KIDS ARE OUR FUTURE SO WE MUST BRING OUR KIDS UP RIGHT SO THEY WILL ALL LEARN THE WAY WE MUST DO THINGS AND IT MUST ALL WAYS BE POSITIVE TODAY AND IN THE YEARS TO COME BECAUSE OUR KIDS WILL BE "TECHNIQUES FUTURE PRESIDENTS, OFFICERS AND CC MEMBERS ONE DAY GOD WILLING. SO ALL I CAN SAY IS "TFFT" AND "ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE" AND "TILL THE CASKET DROPS" AND "TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB IS CELEBRATING THEIR 29 ANNIVERSARY THIS YEAR" AND ARE STILL GOING STRONG AS EVER. 
WITH MUCH L&R FOR ALL OF MY BROTHERS, TFFT
PETE
TECHNIQUES CC
MOTHER CHAPTER 
30 YEAR MEMBER 
FROM 1981 TO THE PRESENT!!!!!!!!!
*:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

peter cruz said:


> *TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB HAS A NEW "BIKE CLUB PRESIDENT" AS OF TODAY "OSCAR LOYA" AND HE HAS BEEN SHOWING EVERYWHERE AS WELL AS THE REST OF OUR BIKE CLUB MEMBERS WHO HAVE ALSO BEEN SHOWING THEIR BICYCLE'S. "TO MY PRIMO BENNY MIRANDA," I WANT TO GIVE YOU MAJOR PROPS AND ALSO THANK YOU FOR YOUR "29 YEARS OF DEDICATION & COMMITMENT TOWARDS OUR BIKE CLUB" FOR ALL THESE YEARS. BENNY MIRANDA & PETER ROBLES STARTED OUR BIKE CLUB BACK IN 1982 IN BALDWIN PARK, CALIFORNIA WHEN THEY WERE ONLY LIKE 8 YEARS OLD.
> TFFT 'TILL THE CASKET DROPS" AND "ONLY THE STRONG SURVIVE"
> PETER CRUZ
> TECHNIQUES CC
> MOTHER CHAPTER *


Congrats! hope fully i get everything straightened out over on this coast and finish my bike


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*SAVE THIS DATE: "SATURDAY, FEB. 18TH, 2012 IN OXNARD, VENTURA COUNTY, CA." 

"THE LIVING WORD CHURCH OF OXNARD" IS HAVE A VERY SPECIAL EVENT FOR THE PUBLIC AND 

THE GENTE OF OXNARD AND ALSO FROM THE SURROUNDING AREAS OF VENTURA COUNTY. 

"TOTALLY FREE CAR SHOW."  

EVENT DATE: SATURDAY, FEB. 18TH., 2012
SHOW TIME:  10:00AM-4:00PM
SHOW LOCATION: LIVING WORD OF OXNARD
260 EAST ELM ST. 
OXNARD, CA 93033. 

"FREE REGASTRATIONS, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS" FOR EVERYBODY AT THIS EVENT AND A 

FAMILY EVENT WITH FUN FOR ALL AGES SO IF YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT TO CITY OF OXNARD, IN 

VENTURA COUNTY. THAT WOULD BE GREAT CAUSE I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE AND HOPEFULLY 

SOME OF MY BROTHERS CAN MAKE IT UP TO OXNARD. 

FREE VENDOR SPACES AVAILABLE. 

FOR ANY NEEDED INFORMATION PLEASE FEEL FREE TO 

CONTACT: LIVING WORD OF OXNARD
260 EAST ELM ST.
OXNARD, CA. 93033 
** "PASTOR LAWRANCE GARCIAS" 
(805) 824-2388*


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*"HAPPY 30TH ANNIVERSARY" TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB 1982-2012 *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Q-VO TO ALL OF MY BROTHERS ON THEM BIKES AND REPRESENTING THE BIG "T".*
:worship:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Special Invite to the TECHNIQUES Bike Club to come out and support the lil ones from Best of Friends Bike Club. Hope to see you there.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

Wuts goin on bros. Been a minute since I been here let's do this


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

Where's all my techniques at , Wut up brothers


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Where is your Tx chapter located. Looking for a new club been in my current club since 1994


----------

